# 3 word story



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

A 3 word story is a story put together by various (gamers) people.
It works like this:

*Lloyd14:*
Nintendo is not

(And then someone else will put three words there)

*Costello:*
nice to us.

*noob:*
Because the updates

*noob2:*
are making it

*noob3:*
harder for wiikey.

And so on.

*Rules:*
Genral rules.
No discrimination.
And no more post then 10 a day per person.

If people improvise much then it becomes a very funny story.
So try your best everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I'll begin:

Hi my name


----------



## tomqman (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi my name is ben dover


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 27, 2008)

*I like to...*


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

(only your three words)

mastrubate in public.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 27, 2008)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> (only your three words)
> 
> mastrubate in public.



Fix'd.

And to continue the legend of Ben Dover...

*This is because...*


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

he gets excited


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 27, 2008)

*when he sees...*


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 27, 2008)

gigantic inverted nipples


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

He laughs and


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 27, 2008)

wets himself vigorously.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 27, 2008)

*Wet underwear makes...*


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

him horny but


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 27, 2008)

he prefers to


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 27, 2008)

move this topic


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 27, 2008)

*to a place...*


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

where we don't
(make fun of him anymore)


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 27, 2008)

have anything against
(use your imagination now, people!)


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

him. So we


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 27, 2008)

eat ice cream...


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2008)

and drink cool


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 27, 2008)

grog, while watching



			
				Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> him. So we


That wasn't imagination D:


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

slush puppies, because


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 27, 2008)

they're cute, and


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2008)

eat baby owls..


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 27, 2008)

Which makes us


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 27, 2008)

*touch ourselves with...*


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 27, 2008)

thick, large "sticks".

I merged the story so far, put in first post kplzthx:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi my name is ben dover. I like to masturbate in public. This is because he gets excited when he sees gigantic inverted nipples. He laughs and wets himself vigorously. Wet underwear makes him horny but he prefers to move this topic to a place where we don't have anything against him. So we eat ice cream and drink cool grog, while watching slush puppies, because they're cute, and eat baby owls. Which makes us touch ourselves with thick, large "sticks".


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2008)

One day though..


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 27, 2008)

*Ben felt sick...*


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

his wedding day


----------



## tjas (Mar 27, 2008)

Was the most


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 27, 2008)

*squishy happy time...*


----------



## Neko (Mar 27, 2008)

he had in


----------



## tjas (Mar 27, 2008)

WW2, because then


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

his balls were


----------



## tjas (Mar 27, 2008)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> his balls were


Filled with a


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

grey pubic hair.


----------



## wiki (Mar 27, 2008)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> *Rules:*
> ...
> And no more post then 8 a day per person.



Try to follow your own rules.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 27, 2008)

wiki said:
			
		

> Lloyd14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Updated it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 before you said it but if you have something to complain please pm me so that we can stay on topic!


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 27, 2008)

And his cock


----------



## IainDS (Mar 27, 2008)

destroyed an innocent


----------



## Sn4k3X (Mar 27, 2008)

farmer, because he


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 27, 2008)

was the only


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 27, 2008)

mexican of his


----------



## JPH (Mar 27, 2008)

species, in which


----------



## The Teej (Mar 27, 2008)

they could transform


----------



## greaseDonkey (Mar 27, 2008)

into unicorn that


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 27, 2008)

liked to go


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 27, 2008)

the Ordona Province


----------



## gordillo (Mar 27, 2008)

restricts many people


----------



## pokioh243 (Mar 27, 2008)

to eat some


----------



## tjas (Mar 27, 2008)

corn, unfortunately he


----------



## The Teej (Mar 27, 2008)

barfed it all


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 27, 2008)

and ate it


----------



## moozxy (Mar 27, 2008)

And barfed it


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2008)

Then ate lumps


----------



## moozxy (Mar 27, 2008)

and barfed it


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 27, 2008)

and became bulimic


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2008)

Like Paris Hilton


----------



## lagman (Mar 27, 2008)

poor little monster


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 27, 2008)

doesn't like touching


----------



## lagman (Mar 27, 2008)

his really little


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2008)

hairy man boobs


----------



## lagman (Mar 27, 2008)

but his wife


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2008)

has huge knockers


----------



## lagman (Mar 27, 2008)

and he really


----------



## Spikey (Mar 27, 2008)

is actually gay


----------



## lagman (Mar 27, 2008)

like that fellow


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2008)

The Last Spartan


----------



## Westside (Mar 27, 2008)

pimped out penis


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 27, 2008)

but only Tuesdays


----------



## Orc (Mar 27, 2008)

, Tuesdays and Tuesdays


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 27, 2008)

he likes to


----------



## Westside (Mar 27, 2008)

set up claymores


----------



## mastermanna123 (Mar 27, 2008)

next to his


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 27, 2008)

own grave plot


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 27, 2008)

while taking a


----------



## Spikey (Mar 27, 2008)

beating at the


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 27, 2008)

dead topic in


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 27, 2008)

*Happy Squishy Land...*


----------



## Westside (Mar 27, 2008)

with dick donuts


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 27, 2008)

and rainbow sprinkles


----------



## Ahmedz (Mar 27, 2008)

with crazy monkeys


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 27, 2008)

until the end


----------



## chienboy (Mar 27, 2008)

is there and......


----------



## moozxy (Mar 27, 2008)

and barfed it


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2008)

repeating same crap


----------



## Spikey (Mar 27, 2008)

gives us a


----------



## Shuny (Mar 27, 2008)

strange white cookie


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2008)

coated in drizzled


----------



## Ahmedz (Mar 27, 2008)

I say indeed


----------



## moozxy (Mar 27, 2008)

THIS. IS. SCRUMPTIOUS!


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 27, 2008)

Hoodwinked again pricklepear


----------



## bobrules (Mar 27, 2008)

and they lived


----------



## Spikey (Mar 27, 2008)

as an undead


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 27, 2008)

watching 'names Earl


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 28, 2008)

benchma®k said:
			
		

> watching 'names Earl



*with Max Power...*


----------



## redact (Mar 28, 2008)

while sodomising llamas


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 28, 2008)

spit on him


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 28, 2008)

*, he liked it...*


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 28, 2008)

said the twins


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 28, 2008)

from the threesome


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 28, 2008)

*of spider monkeys...*


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 28, 2008)

Now *ben* wonders


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 28, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Now *ben* wonders



*"How many licks..."*


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 28, 2008)

will get me


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 28, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> will get me



*Hadrian's love hugs...*


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 28, 2008)

maybe 79 licks?


----------



## Lloyd14 (Apr 2, 2008)

or does he


----------



## GH0ST (Apr 2, 2008)

look like a


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

slice of cheese


----------



## Defiance (Apr 2, 2008)

When his mom...


----------



## Westside (Apr 2, 2008)

flies with dicks


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 2, 2008)

she engages with


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

airline, to the


----------



## quartercast (Apr 2, 2008)

Monkey monkey mongmong


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 11, 2011)

.we revive threads


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

so that others


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 11, 2011)

can summon Herobrine


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

and use him


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 12, 2011)

in an endless


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 12, 2011)

forever rainbow colored


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 12, 2011)

Turret. The end.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

up in the sky


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> up in the sky


You broke the 3 word limit, so that post doesn't count.

Neither does this post.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

This one does:

Or is it?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

beyond the clouds



Spoiler



it's just two letters


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

lies the


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 12, 2011)

bucket full of


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

Jill sandwich.


----------



## Ace (Aug 12, 2011)

you guys fail.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

then there were


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 12, 2011)

giant penguins rioting


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

cute maid come


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

. I got confused.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

So did i


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 12, 2011)

when i heard


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

that she was


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 12, 2011)

eating whole trees


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

and did not


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 12, 2011)

apply any vinegar


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

so i took


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 12, 2011)

a spoonful bark


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 12, 2011)

and shoved it


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

right up my


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 13, 2011)

hat because I


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 13, 2011)

had to feed


----------



## ars25 (Aug 13, 2011)

my hat so


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

it would not


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 13, 2011)

devourer my brains.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

Brains are delicious


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 13, 2011)

when fried with


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

brain juices, onions


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 14, 2011)

and pickled prinnies.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't touch this


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 15, 2011)

. My, my, my


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

made for fight


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 17, 2011)

for the rest


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

ofhislifehewonderedwhyhehadnofreinds itwasprobablybecausehewassougly, ormaybehewasapariahbecausehewentonGBAtemp,seriouslywhatlosergoesterehahahaGBAtem
p.Manthisstorysucks.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Aug 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ofhislifehewonderedwhyhehadnofreinds itwasprobablybecausehewassougly, ormaybehewasapariahbecausehewentonGBAtemp,seriouslywhatlosergoesterehahahaGBAtem
> p.Manthisstorysucks.


The end.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 words son.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2011)

So, that's it?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 18, 2011)

Then he died...


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2011)

But awoke to...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 18, 2011)

the sound of


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2011)

silence. "That's weird,"


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

My vagina is


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2011)

saying to him.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 19, 2011)

My long pulsating


----------



## pistone (Aug 19, 2011)

Felling dizzy again


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

WTF?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 21, 2011)

I had no


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

sexual orientation until


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 24, 2011)

I saw the


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 24, 2011)

giant bearded dolphin


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

doing his own


----------



## Zorua (Aug 24, 2011)

Nude strip shows


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 24, 2011)

. Now I knew


----------



## Zorua (Aug 24, 2011)

of his dick


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

and it was


----------



## Zorua (Aug 24, 2011)

bigger than mine


----------



## wasim (Aug 24, 2011)

but it is


----------



## Zorua (Aug 24, 2011)

smaller than yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: EPIC GRAMMAR FAIL


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, Oh RLY?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 26, 2011)

said the bishop


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 29, 2011)

to the codemonkey.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 29, 2011)

He was wearing


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 29, 2011)

his favorite thong


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 29, 2011)

from gbatemp merch


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

and on it


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 30, 2011)

honey covered pretzels


----------



## Zorua (Aug 30, 2011)

formed a pussy


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 30, 2011)

with velvety fur


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 30, 2011)

. But it hated


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 30, 2011)

the colour white


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2011)

went walking and


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 30, 2011)

was attacked by


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 30, 2011)

this story's ending.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 31, 2011)

Unfortunately this story


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 31, 2011)

will never end.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 31, 2011)

until someone comes


----------



## machomuu (Aug 31, 2011)

all over the


----------



## Byronic Hero (Aug 31, 2011)

face of a


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 31, 2011)

bright computer screen.


----------



## kevan (Sep 1, 2011)

He bumps the


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 2, 2011)

the cursor during


----------



## Zorua (Sep 2, 2011)

his accidental delivery


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

while doing his


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 2, 2011)

YAY-dance on a


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 2, 2011)

pile of dead


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

Sausage Heads and


----------



## Zorua (Sep 4, 2011)

Sops with vagina's


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 4, 2011)

some bophead people


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

while singing a


----------



## Zorua (Sep 4, 2011)

really derpy song


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

and caressing his


----------



## Zorua (Sep 4, 2011)

his mom's boobs


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

while looking at


----------



## Zorua (Sep 4, 2011)

his dad's penis


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

. He asked him


----------



## Zorua (Sep 4, 2011)

to ask him


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

a serious question


----------



## Zorua (Sep 4, 2011)

about his vagina


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

set on fire


----------



## Zorua (Sep 4, 2011)

by a fire-extinguisher


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

in his vagina


----------



## Zorua (Sep 4, 2011)

which actually is


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

just a vagina.


----------



## Zorua (Sep 4, 2011)

no it is


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

not a vagina


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 4, 2011)

it's a trap


----------



## Generation 16 (Sep 4, 2011)

which isn't actually


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 4, 2011)

*just a trap*

Someone or op put the whole story together near the beginning of the thread.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 4, 2011)

it really is


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 9, 2011)

Pedobear rapes kid


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 12, 2011)

. And so began


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

the true chaos


Spoiler: So far...




Hi my name is ben dover I like to mastrubate in public.
This is because he gets excited when he sees gigantic inverted nipples.
He laughs and wets himself vigorously.
Wet underwear makes him horny but he prefers to move this topic to a place where we don't have anything against him. 
So we eat ice cream and drink cool grog, while watching slush puppies, because they're cute, and eat baby owls.
Which makes us touch ourselves with thick, large "sticks".
One day though Ben felt sick his wedding day.
Was the most squishy happy time he had in WW2, because then his balls were.
Filled with a grey pubic hair. 
And his cock destroyed an innocent farmer, because he was the only mexican of his species, in which they could transform into unicorn that liked to go the Ordona Province restricts many people to eat some corn, unfortunately he barfed it all and ate it.
And barfed it.
Then ate lumps and barfed it and became bulimic.
Like Paris Hilton poor little monster doesn't like touching his really little hairy man boobs but his wife has huge knockers and he really is actually gay like that fellow.
The Last Spartan pimped out penis but only Tuesdays, Tuesdays and Tuesdays he likes to set up claymores next to his own grave plot while taking a beating at the dead topic in.
Happy Squishy Land with dick donuts and rainbow sprinkles with crazy monkeys until the end is there and... and barfed it repeating same crap gives us a strange white cookie coated in drizzled.
I say indeed.
THIS. IS. SCRUMPTIOUS!
Hoodwinked again pricklepear and they lived as an undead watching 'names Earl with Max Power while sodomising llamas spit on him, he liked it said the twins from the threesome of spider monkeys.
Now ben wonders.
"How many licks..." will get me Hadrian's love hugs... maybe 79 licks? or does he look like a slice of cheese.
When his mom flies with dicks she engages with airline, to the Monkey monkey mongmong.

We revive threads so that others can summon Herobrine and use him in an endless forever rainbow colored.
Turret. The end.
Or is it? 
Beyond the clouds lies the bucket full of Jill sandwich.
You guys fail.
Then there were giant penguins rioting cute maid come. 
I got confused.
So did I when I heard that she was eating whole trees and did not apply any vinegar so i took a spoonful bark and shoved it right up my hat because I had to feed my hat so it would not devourer my brains.
Brains are delicious when fried with brain juices, onions and pickled prinnies.
Can't touch this.
My, my, my made for fight for the rest ofhislifehewonderedwhyhehadnofreinds itwasprobablybecausehewassougly, ormaybehewasapariahbecausehewentonGBAtemp,seriouslywhatlosergoesterehahahaGBAtem
p.Manthisstorysucks.
The end.
3 words son.
So, that's it?
Then he died... 
But awoke to the sound of silence. 
"That's weird".
My vagina is saying to him.
My long pulsating.
Felling dizzy again.
WTF?
I had no sexual orientation until I saw the giant bearded dolphin doing his own.
Nude strip shows. 
Now I knew of his dick and it was bigger than mine but it is smaller than yours.
"Oh, Oh RLY?" said the bishop to the codemonkey.
He was wearing his favorite thong from gbatemp merch and on it honey covered pretzels formed a pussy with velvety fur.
But it hated the colour white went walking and was attacked by this story's ending.
Unfortunately this story will never end.
Until someone comes all over the face of a bright computer screen.
He bumps the cursor during his accidental delivery while doing his YAY-dance on a pile of dead Sausage Heads and Sops with vagina's some bophead people while singing a really derpy song and caressing his mom's boobs while looking at his dad's penis.
He asked him to ask him a serious question about his vagina set on fire by a fire-extinguisher in his vagina which actually is just a vagina.
No it is not a vagina it's a trap which isn't actually just a trap it really is Pedobear rapes kid.
And so began the true chaos


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 12, 2011)

that everyone didn't


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 12, 2011)

understand, because of


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 12, 2011)

what can't happen


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 22, 2011)

in the cyber


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 22, 2011)

Space of fuck


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

in the eye


----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 30, 2011)

watering piece of


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 30, 2011)

garlic shoved deep


----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 30, 2011)

into my virgin


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

oil splayed over


----------



## Quincy (Oct 1, 2011)

a carton of


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

week old milk


----------



## wasim (Oct 1, 2011)

and he was


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 1, 2011)

staring at my


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 1, 2011)

unbearably hot virgin


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 1, 2011)

Mary painting on


----------



## Quincy (Oct 1, 2011)

DrOctapu said:
			
		

> Mary painting on


my car. As


----------



## machomuu (Oct 1, 2011)

I ate my


----------



## Quincy (Oct 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I ate my


hot fudge brownie


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

while crapping in


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

my sister's virgin


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

oil on the


----------



## Quincy (Oct 2, 2011)

highway, I realized


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

my sister's virgin


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Mary doll had


----------



## Quincy (Oct 2, 2011)

sex in the


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

book where I


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

lose my virginity


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

In the eye


----------



## Quincy (Oct 2, 2011)

of the tiger


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

, but my virginity


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

was virgin so


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

surprisingly, my virginity


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 2, 2011)

Was extremely redundant


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

with imperishable virgin


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

olive oil in


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

my sister's virgin


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

brother who is


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

touching his virgin


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 2, 2011)

oil on the


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

hot frying pan


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

, burning his virgin


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

penis and his


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

beautifully gorgeous virgin



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

Mary painting that


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

fried into a

*Posts merged*

fried into a


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

pile of ashes


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

but my penis


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

started to itch


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

so badly that


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

he started scratching


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

and unconsciously masturbating



Spoiler


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 2, 2011)

found some crabs


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

gnawing at his


Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

swollen penis while



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

he jacked off


Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

so violently that


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

he started to


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

have seizures and


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

violently masturbate and


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

continually ejaculated until


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

he started moaning.


Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

He became obsessed


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

with his penis


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

and started showing


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

my sister's virgin


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

blue waffle to



Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 2, 2011)

show him my


Spoiler


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 3, 2011)

amazingly giant, yet




Spoiler






			
				s4mid4re said:
			
		

> blue waffle to


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 4, 2011)

very horribly deformed


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 8, 2011)

face and private


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

investigator leroy jenkins


----------

